# Next Plow I want underhood pump and hydraulics, what plow maker has this now days



## Northman

Thats why I liked the Northman set up. The pump and hydraulic reservoir was all under the hood where it was nice and warm and kept out of the way of salt etc. 

What newer plow set ups have this under hood pumps and hydraulics now days. I think on my next truck I am going back to this kind of set up. 

What company and model if you know.


----------



## scooled101

I am going to do this also but I will be building my setup just how I want it. I hate covering up the pump everytime I park it and I am also going to put shock boots on my hydros


----------



## 04sd

Most new trucks don't have room under the hood for a pump so I don't think you'll find any.
If you just want to replace your "outfront" pump and have the room put a Monarch under the hood. http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/New-Power-Packs/New-Monarch-Power-Packs/


----------



## grandview

If you can find one the older Fishers were set up like that and were good ,better if the truck had a stick.


----------



## RODHALL

i do not think anyone makes a underhood unit today.


i am with you i am so tired of electric over hyd pumps.


----------



## CityGuy

Leo use too but I am unsure if they still do. Boss that I sub for has all Leo's w/underhood. Down side is they are really slow to react


----------



## calhoun

Northman;723744 said:


> Thats why I liked the Northman set up. The pump and hydraulic reservoir was all under the hood where it was nice and warm and kept out of the way of salt etc.
> 
> What newer plow set ups have this under hood pumps and hydraulics now days. I think on my next truck I am going back to this kind of set up.
> 
> What company and model if you know.


I had a underhood pump Fisher. I would never go back.

There is hardly any room to begin with under the hood and not only the pump but also the valve body goes under hood. Even with the plow off there is still all the underhood stuff in the way all the time.

The worst was connecting and disconnecting the plow. I tried 3 different styles of hydraulic disconnects. Never found a system that would not freeze up and refuse to engage/disengage correctly.

When that engine pump fails (after 2 years in my case) it was real pricey to replace. In fact you can replace an electric motor and pump cheaper than just the engine pump.


----------



## bangbangusa

I heard that meyers is coming out with a monarch pump set up on the 2012 plows.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes Meyers will offer the E-58 pump....and you can upgrade to the new E-72 pump...which is Monarch I believe. As far as under hood...good luck finding one that will work on todays trucks. Central hydraulic is the closest you will get to that...which is gonna get pricey putting a clutch pump ect on your truck...but it can be done


----------



## csi.northcoast

not to show my age but use to love my old dodge snow fiter then snow commander.. never ever had an issue with it....


----------



## basher

sbg4024;1287787 said:


> not to show my age but use to love my old dodge snow fiter then snow commander.. never ever had an issue with it....


I had a 1976 short bed Snowfighter with engine driven hydraulics in the 80's, great truck ran it till it died:crying:.


----------



## DareDog

Fisher Speed cast or a early fisher minute mount 1 :waving:


----------



## dellwas

I've got a '97 F-350 with a Meyer underhood hydraulic unit. Never a bit of a problem, but gawd knows where I'd get parts if it calved... Ah well, got a JD tractor now in case it does.


----------



## mercer_me

The older Fisher MM1 plows could come with under the hood hydraulics.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR

I have a lead on a plow set up like that but been told wont fit the hydro pump under the hood of 2002 f-150. What does the monarch doo that is different or smaller about he set up??// Thanks so much .. I know older post but trying here...thanks


----------



## CityGuy

I think leo still has underhood hydros. not 100% sure. Have not seen one of them around in a few years


----------



## UpstateNYer

I run my MM1 off my stock power steering pump on my 1998 K1500. Have used this setup for over 5 years with no repairs or ill effects. Stronger and faster than the electric set ups. It cost me about $50 to convert. I have posted the pics several times on this site over the years. Just do a search for power steering powered plows. I don't know what I have to do to make believers out of you guys. It's cheap and it works well and if and when I have to replace the factory power steering pump that came from the factory on my 16 year old truck, I'll go to NAPA and have one in 15 minutes. I live about 40 miles east of Syracuse, NY and we get plenty of snowfall here.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

UpstateNYer;1714054 said:


> I run my MM1 off my stock power steering pump on my 1998 K1500. Have used this setup for over 5 years with no repairs or ill effects. Stronger and faster than the electric set ups. It cost me about $50 to convert. I have posted the pics several times on this site over the years. Just do a search for power steering powered plows. I don't know what I have to do to make believers out of you guys. It's cheap and it works well and if and when I have to replace the factory power steering pump that came from the factory on my 16 year old truck, I'll go to NAPA and have one in 15 minutes. I live about 40 miles east of Syracuse, NY and we get plenty of snowfall here.


Great way to do it. Funny part is most newer cars and I'm sure the trucks will soon. Have changed to electric power steering units. Saves gas is the main reason.


----------



## 2WHEELGNNR

great info upstateNyer..Im just to he west of you in Rochester..I will do a search and saw something yesterday about power steering powered pumps!!

Thank you.

I saw your pics but new to Hydraulics and plumbing I will study your set up...so you use power steering fluid in the hyd system for this setup..as maybe I can do same with this set up and be ok......Hmmm
Thank you for the good idea upstate NYer....!!

Upstate NYer Im look at pics now and what not....any walk through guides? Iim a newbie at all this and really need/want to get this plow running. Im south of Roch and winiters south of NYS thruway not as nice as above the thruway..we get buffalo lake erie crap. Thanks for any help..I saw where youa re...went to caz for college...log ago........cannot pm yet.


----------



## twmiller68

Wait until the 7-way control valve goes on you. $$$$$$


----------



## White Gardens

I had an old meyer (pretty much the fisher equivalent) in my old dump truck and loved it.

Currently, the only real way to do an under the hood pump is to do a central hydraulic system. But... you really need a cab and chassis truck to put it on.

Either the pump will be belt driven under the hood (like our current main truck) or it will have the PTO provision on the transmission.

Ours is a central hydraulic system that runs the plow, dump and under tailgate salt spreader. I love it, as I don't have to worry about rotting electrical connections for all the individual equipment. I've dubbed it old reliable as I can take 20 minutes in the fall to hook up the plow and spreader and will always know it works.

So, Spend 5k+ on a central hydraulic unit, the the price of each piece of equipment you add to it. But.... what you get is piece of mind and that it generally always works.



...........


----------

